# ARGH!!! Insurance is going to cripple me and my dreams!!



## 1984ashgtr (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site as i intend to buy a 1996 Skyline R33 GTR at the end of June this year, and i've been a good lad going through and getting insurance before i buy my dream car at the tender age of 23 years old!!

I was on gocompare and moneysupermarket websites yesterday, did all the filling in etc, waited for about 2 minutes and here are some prices.

Endsleigh insurance *£2284.09p *fully comp a year
AA insurance *£2797.49p *with £334.96p for NCB protection then another £500 voluntary excess!!!
Quotea.com *£3161.72p *with £1250 excess!!!

I have been driving for 5 years now with only 3 points on my licence, i have also owned various other jap cars and been quoted cheaper on them!!, its also locked in a garage overnight etc.

These sort of quotes makes my blood boil guys and gals, please help me out here for insurance ideas, because i have dream't about owning a Skyline GTR since i was 15!!!!:chairshot 

Thanks!!


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

Tried A-Plan?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

A-plan, Sky insurane, adrian flux.

I got mine when i was 24 for £1700ish


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

I paid £1350 at 23 but had no points. A-Plan and Keith Michaels have been the best for me, Adrian Flux also might be worth a try.

In general the big companies you've tried are crap though (For prices anyway!) - you have to try more specialist brokers.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

3 points shouldn't make a difference to your premium if its for speeding


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

Benefits of age I'm afraid, my FTO cost me £1700 when I was 23, costs me £350 now I'm 30... :nervous.

Give greenlight a try also, they came out best for me.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

I paid last year when i was 20 for a GTST £1800, thats with adrian flux.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm not being funny but people in their early 20's should EXPECT to pay a high premium on a Skyline.

The car is insurance group 20 for a reason, they are serious performance cars and insurance compays get very nervous at the thought of young men with little or no car history driving them.

That said, I had a Clio 16V at 19 so I understand the need for a fast car at a young age.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

try adrian flux mate

im in a similar boat to you, im after a R32 GTR, i am 23 with 5years NCB and 3 points, cheapest quote i have had was with flux for £1439 FC with a 400 quid excess


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

1984ashgtr said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this site as i intend to buy a 1996 Skyline R33 GTR at the end of June this year, and i've been a good lad going through and getting insurance before i buy my dream car at the tender age of 23 years old!!
> 
> I was on gocompare and moneysupermarket websites yesterday, did all the filling in etc, waited for about 2 minutes and here are some prices.
> 
> ...


Give us a try mate, we should be able to offer you a much better quote than what you have been given.

If you complete your details on Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist we can e-mail you back a figure.

If you state your mobile number in the required field the system will also text you the price.

Best Regards
Neil
greenlight


----------

